# Kelpies



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)




----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

What a fantastic picture dear Haggis. I saw a television feature recently on the Kelpies at Falkirk and I found these pieces of sculpture quite amazing - "Long Live Scotland", I say, and I do have some Scottish heritage to be able to say that, through my mother's family.


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

Had heard about them but seeing these beasties at the side of the motorway on Friday was quite unexpected,great art

Closer look and the Falkirk wheel on Friday.


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)

Yes stunning work by Andy Scott, brilliant what Irn bru can do. I used to work with his wife, a lovely lady.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Caroline & I are hoping to get down to see the Kelpies sometime soon :yes:


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

The Wheel is also quite something - - the counterbalance effect is an amazing [piece of] "simpletech" and the whole wheel with all those tonnes of water, plus canal boats turns using less energy than a standard electric kettle - 0 - the Eureka thing, displacement of water and equal and opposite weights - - such a brilliant engineering concept :yes:

Replacing umpteen locks with one simple device that raises and lowers boats at the same time! 

If you visit, you must go on the Wheel, it's quite an experience, we took the Grandkids and they stil talk about it some years later!

:notworthy:


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)

This is the original photo.


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)

We decided to go back and have a better close up look, I would recommend mid week as it is possible to park. Well worth the visit, excellent facilities, plenty of toilets, burger bars etc. Also good for disabled people.


----------



## Citiz (Nov 18, 2009)

Fantastic photos Haggis!

I haven't been over to see the Kelpies yet, but I will when my camera arrives :thumbup:


----------



## Citiz (Nov 18, 2009)

mel said:


> The Wheel is also quite something - - the counterbalance effect is an amazing [piece of] "simpletech" and the whole wheel with all those tonnes of water, plus canal boats turns using less energy than a standard electric kettle - 0 - the Eureka thing, displacement of water and equal and opposite weights - - such a brilliant engineering concept :yes:
> 
> Replacing umpteen locks with one simple device that raises and lowers boats at the same time!
> 
> ...


The wheel is a great piece of engineering, I worked on the site when the visitor centre was being built. Supposedly they had designed the wheel away back before WWII?


----------

